# Trouble finding wheel/tire GT 5000



## Steve Rudd (May 23, 2021)

Can't find front 16 x 6.50 - 8 wheel & tire anywhere in the area, not even the dealer (Lowes)

Anyone have an online source?


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Agri Supply.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Check Amazon & ebay.


----------

